# stellalamb1 Lambing Threads!



## stellalamb101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well this is my first time EVER lambing! I am in 4-H and can only afford bummer lambs and i have the worst luck possible...lots of tears. Usually the lambs won't make it to their first year or they die afew weeks after i get them. I just walk out and they are dead. So last year i won a gorgeous fluffy Targhee lamb named Sitka who will not be lambing because she was to small to breed. Me and my lil sis Rose each got 2 ewe lambs. Mine was Velvet and Rose's was Freedom. Velvet died right after she was bred so Roxie (our sheep buddie and supplier of the ram and housing while my sheep were being bred for free) gave me a stunning suffolk ewe cross named Belle she was also a bummer lamb. So they were both bred and now anyday they are expecting lambs! So this is my thread!

Status:


Belle- Large udder. big belly. restless. big swollen purple "parts"


Freedom- small udder. kinda big belly. no so restless. big swollen purple "parts"



Sound like they are close?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh I wish you the best of luck with the lambing!  Sounds like Belle is pretty close. Keep us posted!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG!!!!! I need to post pictures! holy moly! im sooooo exited!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Belle is standing up still with her tail up not moving. Then she will walk a little very stifly and then repeat. What does this mean? and i dont know how to post pictures so you can see them on Backyard Chickens im  rsleghornchicki. Plz Help!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like shes in labor  take it easy and let her do her thing


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 10, 2013)

looks like im gonna be a grandma tommorrow and on my big bros bday!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 11, 2013)

No babies yet. she is losing her flank thing though!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)

hello?:/


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 12, 2013)

We are here, waiting anxiously.


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)

hopefully this will work


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)

well that worked!  so here she is 

Belle:





downunder





this is the above view


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 12, 2013)

Is the date stamp on your camera wrong? Or did you just take those pics?  If that is recent, I'm not sure if she's quite there yet. But of course, every time I say that, they pop one out!  Good luck!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)

i took those monday ya my camera is messed up. haha


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)

These are from today. she is spending lots of time with her tail up and shaking.


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## AgnesGinger (Apr 12, 2013)

She looks like she has dropped a bit, good luck  What breed is she? She looks just like my Aggie who is a Suffolk Tunis cross.


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 12, 2013)

she is half suffolk half targhee. she was the bottle lamb for a little 4 yr old!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 13, 2013)

she doesnt want to move and i think she is close! she is just standing still and drinking tons of water.












Please help!


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello?! Sorry but i need help!:/   Im freaken out!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 14, 2013)

So what's the status Stella? Is everything alright?


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 14, 2013)

she is driving me insane!  i check on her every two hours and one hour she looks like she is gonna be any minute then the next hour she is gorging herself! her lady parts have gotten bigger and pinker but her udder hasnt boomed. any tricks u know that will give me an idea when she is due?


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 14, 2013)

her udder is huge now and she sunk in alot more. her lady parts are puffy and deep red. there is clear white goo a little bit. she is much calmer. HELP!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 14, 2013)

Relax, everything is fine. If there is just a little white goo then that might not mean anything. If there is a big glob of goo then she should be going soon. Possible signs she might go...stopping eating. Usually mine stop eating that day and even the day before. If she starts being restless, getting up and down, going off by herself, turning in circles, pawing at the ground, then she's pretty close. Anything like that yet? Did you check out Purple Queen Vermont's picture thread of what to expect? It's VERY helpful!

Also, if she doesn't go before 9 tonight, then you will be out of luck. Because I'll be in bed.


----------



## stellalamb101 (Apr 14, 2013)

ok. i need.to.calm.down.but.i.cant!  i cant stop talking about her  lol!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 29, 2013)

Stella, did your ewe ever have her lambs?


----------

